# Tourentipps für Boppard



## Ben1000 (10. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

Ich werde in zwei Wochen mal wieder meinen Geburtsort Boppard besuchen. Diesmal kommt das Bike mit. Eine Tour kenne ich aus der Bike 09/06. Könnt ihr mir noch ein paar Tipps geben? Vielleicht hat ja jemand sogar etwas für Google Earth/GPS. Ich fahre nicht gerne auf Forstpisten, Trails wären also angebracht...


----------



## WW-Horst (12. Juli 2007)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich werde in zwei Wochen mal wieder meinen Geburtsort Boppard besuchen. Diesmal kommt das Bike mit. Eine Tour kenne ich aus der Bike 09/06. Könnt ihr mir noch ein paar Tipps geben? Vielleicht hat ja jemand sogar etwas für Google Earth/GPS. Ich fahre nicht gerne auf Forstpisten, Trails wären also angebracht...



Hallo Ben,

die Traillage um Boppard ist sehr angespannt. Die meisten Trails sind ausdrücklich für eine Bikebefahrung verboten worden. Das betrifft vor allem die in Bike 9/06 beschriebenen Trails!!! 

Der Wolfkopf soll nicht mehr befahren werden, da ja der Bikepark als Ersatz in einem Gebiet, das eh schon stark frequentiert wird, gebaut und somit die Bikeströme dorthin konzentriert werden (sollen), damit in die übrigen Gebiete wieder Ruhe einkehrt.

Deshalb können natürlich weder Routenbeschreibungen noch GPS-Karten veröffentlicht werden.  

Am besten packst Du also den dicken Freerider mit Protektoren für die Freeridestrecke, ein Dirtbike für den Dirtpark und ein Rennrad für die sehr schönen Asphaltstrecken ein. 

Infos zum Bikepark gibt es auf der Seite: www.downthehill.de:daumen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (12. Juli 2007)

Wie, ist das ein Witz?! Kann man in so einer schönen Region keine Touren mehr fahren???  

Mal ganz ehrlich, ich bin absolut nicht der Bikepark berfahrer und mit Dirtbikes habe ich auch nichts am Hut. Das Rennrad würde ich nur ungern mitnehmen, da ich das hier auch machen kann. Also so ganz gebe ich mich der Tatsache nicht hin, dass gar keine Touren möglich sind.

Was wären denn die möglichen Touren? Oder gibt es die gar nicht mehr?!


----------



## WW-Horst (12. Juli 2007)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Wie, ist das ein Witz?! Kann man in so einer schönen Region keine Touren mehr fahren???
> 
> Was wären denn die möglichen Touren? Oder gibt es die gar nicht mehr?!



Nein, leider kein Witz.

Als mögliche Tour kannst Du dem Rheinsteig (auf beiden Seiten des Rheins) folgen, allerdings sind auch hier gerade am Wochende viele Wanderer unterwegs, also mit Gefühl!  Ist gut ausgeschildert und meist auf schmalen Wegen oder Forststraßen folgend, somit auch kein größeres Problem. Als Alternative bietet sich der Lahnhöhenweg an. Folgt zu beiden Seiten der Lahn, rechtsufrig ist er am schönsten. Dürfte Deinem Trainingsplan (Respekt!) am ehesten entgegenkommen und ist auch gut ausgeschildert. Beide sind lanschaftliche Highlights und somit mehr als nur ein Trostpflaster!


----------



## strecken-guru (12. Juli 2007)

Hallo Ben 1000,

ganz soo schlimm ist es auch nicht...aber leider ist es Tatsache, dass die Trails gesperrt sind. Hier aber ein paar Vorschläge :

Von Boppard aus durch das Mühlental über Förster Liesenfeld Hütte hoch nach Buchholz- von dort gegenüber der Tankstelle runter Richtung Erbachtal von da aus links hoch Richtung Ney Emmelshausen oder rechts Windhausen von da ab gibt es jede Menge Trails.

auch von Buchholz aus Fuchsweg bis Ehr, Holzbachtal runter ins Erbachtal

Boppard hoch nach Pfaffenheck runter nach Alken , auch hier jede Menge Möglichkeiten 

Oder aber : 
wir fahren jeden Sonntag 9.30 ab Cafe Krechel in Emmelshausen 
Du kannst bequem mit der Bahn hoch und auf geilen Trails, nach einer schönen Tour wieder nach Boppard zurück

bei Interesse gerne mehr (PM)



in diesem Sinne 
die besten Grüße vom Strecken- Guru


der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## Ben1000 (12. Juli 2007)

Na das lässt doch ein wenig hoffen!



> Dürfte Deinem Trainingsplan (Respekt!) am ehesten entgegenkommen



Tja, den habe ich leider nicht erfüllen können. War fast vier Wochen wegen eines üblen Magen Darm Virus ausser Gefecht. Das heißt, ich fange gerade erst wieder an und fühle mich alles andere als fit!  

@ Strecken Guru
Wir fahren von Montag bis Freitag oder Samstag, also wird das leider mit Sonntag nichts, schade. Aber wenn jemand von euch auch unter der Woche unterwegs ist und einen etwas Eingerosteten mitnehmen will, bin ich sofort dabei!

Ach, immer nur weiter her mit den Vorschlägen. Ich kann mir das allerdings erst vor Ort auf der Karte anschauen...


----------



## WW-Horst (12. Juli 2007)

Ich hab noch einen Tipp für Dich: 
Dienstags gibt es einen Treff um 18.00 in Koblenz, Markenbidchenweg/Ecke Mainzer Str.. Die Jungs kennen die Umgebung aus dem FF und fahren in Deinem Stil. Ich hoffe die Zeiten stimmen noch.


----------



## Ben1000 (12. Juli 2007)

Danke. Wer trifft sich denn da? Sind die auch im Forum? Will ja nicht bei irgendwelchen wildfremden auftauchen  .


----------



## sebot.rlp (12. Juli 2007)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Danke. Wer trifft sich denn da? Sind die auch im Forum? Will ja nicht bei irgendwelchen wildfremden auftauchen  .



Nene, ist eine Mischung aus einem öffentlichen und privaten Treffn. Kann jeder kommen wer will. Von der Kondition her wird das auch kein Problem sein. Sind von allen "Fitnessstufen" welche vertreten 

Treffen ist jeden Dienstag um 18 Uhr am Markenbidchenweg und Abfahrt um 18:15 Uhr,

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## WW-Horst (13. Juli 2007)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Danke. Wer trifft sich denn da? Sind die auch im Forum? Will ja nicht bei irgendwelchen wildfremden auftauchen  .



Genau so isses. Hauptinitiator ist der Ralf, den ich gut kenne. ich kann Dich auch vorher ankündigen, ist sicher höflicher, da gebe ich Dir Recht. Sag mir einfach, wann Du mitfahren willst.


----------



## Ben1000 (13. Juli 2007)

WW-Horst schrieb:


> ich kann Dich auch vorher ankündigen



Ui, dass hört sich ja majestätisch an! Aber bitte mit Fanfare!  

Ich muss mal schauen, wie die Verwandschaft so Zeit hat, schliesslich will ich die ja auch besuchen, wenn man schon mal auf n Hundsbuckl fährt. Aber Dienstag hört sich gut an, da kann ich mir dann gleich noch ein paar Tips für die nächsten Tage sammeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WW-Horst (13. Juli 2007)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Ui, dass hört sich ja majestätisch an! Aber bitte mit Fanfare!



Ist erledigt, der rote Teppich wird ausgerollt.


----------



## Ben1000 (23. Juli 2007)

Also, werde am Dienstag dann mal in Koblenz mitfahren. komme dann so um 18 uhr. 

@WW - Horst und strecken guru 
ich melde mich die Woche evt. mal wegen fahren.


----------



## Mc_Fly (23. Juli 2007)

Da hast du dir die perfekte Woche zum Biken ausgesucht.
Das Wetter ist ...... !


----------



## Ben1000 (23. Juli 2007)

Mc_Fly schrieb:


> Da hast du dir die perfekte Woche zum Biken ausgesucht.
> Das Wetter ist ...... !



Tja, wenn man sich das Wetter nur aussuchen könnte  . Aber was soll der Pessimismus? Es soll ja ab morgen Mittag wieder besser werden.

Wird in Koblenz am Dienstag bei jedem Wetter gefahren oder entfällt die Tour bei leichtem Regen/unbeständigem Wetter?


----------



## Ben1000 (24. Juli 2007)

Hat denn jemand infos, ob die Koblenzer heute fahren? Wetter ist zwar unbeständ aber es regnet ja nicht!


----------



## sebot.rlp (26. Juli 2007)

Servus,

wo wollen wir denn morgen hinfahren. Lahnstein oder Boppard?

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (27. Juli 2007)

Wo ihr fahren wollt. Ich häng mich einfach wieder an euch dran. Treffen wir uns um fünf? wo? wieder am Markenbiedchenweg?


----------



## sebot.rlp (27. Juli 2007)

Ok. 
5 Uhr am Markenbildchenweg (Dienstagstreff-Treffpunkt).
Wo wir dann hinfahren können wir ja dann spontan entscheiden.


----------



## Ben1000 (27. Juli 2007)

alles klar, ich komme.


----------



## Ben1000 (28. Juli 2007)

Danke hier nochmal an alle, die mir die Trails der Pfalz so gut gezeigt haben! Ist ein spitzen Bikegebiet und beim nächsten Verwandtenbesuch ist das Bike auf alle Fälle wieder mit von der Partie!


----------

